# androxine alpha pharma water based tren! anyone tried?



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

Can't find any reviews or logs on the net of any1 who has tried it!

I'm on tren e at 600mg a week now and test e at 250 a week from next week was wondering what this could bring to the table if I shoot it pre workout on major muscle group training days! and also would it have to be in the working muscle?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

thought the only tren AP made was Hex at 76.2mg/ml ?

is the product you mention on their website? I cant be ****d to look myself ha


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

Yes it is mate "androxine" tren suspension! Honestly can't find any one whose used it tho lol


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

This is at 50mg/ml

Looks like a orange waterery bubbly colour

But you know AP has the quality raws!


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Rav212 said:


> This is at 50mg/ml
> 
> Looks like a orange waterery bubbly colour
> 
> But you know AP has the quality raws!


theyre good, but remember they aren't true pharma, nor better than some of the top rep UGLs.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Rav212 said:


> This is at 50mg/ml
> 
> Looks like a orange waterery bubbly colour
> 
> But you know AP has the quality raws!


theyre good, but remember they aren't true pharma, nor better than some of the top rep UGLs.


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

I've seen this too mate. I've done various searches on numerous forums and can't actually find anyone who has used it.


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

Yer wanted to hear some reviews first also from safety side lol! ... Don't wanna b pinning it and passing out lol... come on someone out there must of had a go


----------



## mpx (Mar 23, 2013)

Clubber Lang said:


> theyre good, but remember they aren't true pharma, nor better than some of the top rep UGLs.


For some reason I'd rather do AP than other UGL, they come out very professional and the stuff probably gets produced under "cleaner" circumstances. Or at least that's what I'm thinking, I could be wrong though!


----------



## retribution83 (Apr 26, 2011)

If it's anything like there hex it will be top notch, best tren iv ever used.

I'm interested to know about this too although iv never heard of it


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

Will be banging it In next week on Monday Wednesday and Friday's for 3 and a bit weeks, pre workout on heavy major bodypart training days! I always push to failure and know my Max from each previous week so I will see if this makes a difference and keep a log on this thread!

1 question tho! Should move jabbing in bodypart being trained that day? Dont fancy jabbing chest ffs lol! is it okay to stick to just quads? What could be the disadvantages here if any?


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

Okay well just finished work and been waiting to bang in this tren suspension all day lol! Going to jab it in a bit then update this thread after the gym. ... Will be using it only on Mon, Wed, Fri which are heavy weight training days! also I'm on about week 20 of test and tren e anyway so have plenty of tren keeping blood levels stable lol that's y I'm only going to shoot them days and not ed!

To be contined.....


----------



## imabigguy (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm going to buy some of this wanted it for ages always been too expensive now i can try it i'm going to use the same as u pre w/o 3x week


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

Okay lads.... Jabbed it and chest went tight then a metal taste came into my throat then I was sweating like a mofo! This only was for about 1-2 mins after jab (sweat probably nervous using it first time lol).... Used a orange 1" went flying into the quad lol! ...... All I can say from first use is focus was more probably placebo strength was a little bit more done 160kg for 8 them 170kg for 6 on bench press! So will be able to compare more next week! ... As usually last few weeks been on smithcline doing bench at 180kg for 6 so hard to compare as Smith is easier to press defiantly! plus indoor think the Smith bar weighs 20kg lol but I count It as it does lol!

Anyway well keep updated, I'm thinking I will get some sever night sweats tonight to as I'm the morning I jabbed 300mg tren e along with 250mg test then this 50mg tren suspension this evening lol!

Anyway going to have a big CLEAN meal whilst this tren s is still floating about in me... anyone know the half life btw?


----------



## imabigguy (Oct 4, 2011)

Rav212 said:


> Okay lads.... Jabbed it and chest went tight then a metal taste came into my throat then I was sweating like a mofo! This only was for about 1-2 mins after jab (sweat probably nervous using it first time lol).... Used a orange 1" went flying into the quad lol! ...... All I can say from first use is focus was more probably placebo strength was a little bit more done 160kg for 8 them 170kg for 6 on bench press! So will be able to compare more next week! ... As usually last few weeks been on smithcline doing bench at 180kg for 6 so hard to compare as Smith is easier to press defiantly! plus indoor think the Smith bar weighs 20kg lol but I count It as it does lol!
> 
> Anyway well keep updated, I'm thinking I will get some sever night sweats tonight to as I'm the morning I jabbed 300mg tren e along with 250mg test then this 50mg tren suspension this evening lol!
> 
> Anyway going to have a big CLEAN meal whilst this tren s is still floating about in me... anyone know the half life btw?


It should have the half life on the paper insert that comes inside the box mate


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

Came without the paper insert unlike all the other alpha stuff  think I bought it open tho can't rember? but it verified on check alpha


----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

Rav212 said:


> Came without the paper insert unlike all the other alpha stuff  think I bought it open tho can't rember? but it verified on check alpha


Is this the same as methyl-tren??


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Proteen Paul said:


> Is this the same as methyl-tren??


No tren susp is tren no ester not methyl-tren


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

What pip like dude?


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

Can't feel a thing mate and doubt I will 2mrw!

What's suspension half life then?


----------



## Arc (Jan 17, 2013)

subscribed


----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

Rav212 said:


> Can't feel a thing mate and doubt I will 2mrw!
> 
> What's suspension half life then?


Test suspension half life is one day.....if that helps. :thumbup1:


----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

stone14 said:


> No tren susp is tren no ester not methyl-tren


Good. That methyl tren is very toxic... So i read.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Rav212 said:


> Can't feel a thing mate and doubt I will 2mrw!
> 
> What's suspension half life then?


No ester doesn't realy have a set half life as there is no ester to time it.

Its however long it takes your body to absorb it, water based I'd say 12-36hr active time possibly

Oil based maybe a little longer..

Just a guess realy other than its defo faster than any estered aas.

If you were to run a water based susp cycle alone I would say inj x2 ed, but if its a pre wo thing ontop of estered aas then once per day or eod is fine if its being used as a wo boost.


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

Yer that's what I'm doing mate, it would just break the bank at 2x a day lol! Got enough test and tren floating around the body anyway I just see this as a nice addition around training ttime when the body is going thru most of the stress during training and few hours after for recovery so seems ideal to peak blood levels during training times! ..... Running it for 3 weeks and 1 day at 3x shots per week pre workout! So let see how it goes if I see a decent increase in size strength body composition which I think is. Worth it then I'll run another box! ... Let's just see how beneficial it running it this way!!


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

Jab 2 yeserday this time no metallic taste or tight chest! Must of nicked a vein on the way out last time I think! ... Aggression is defiantly increased in the gym, pip is minimal, body feels more pumped! or

Could be placebo lol! Been training hard and to failure to make sure I make the most of that direct free tren running about In my system while I'm at they gym and eating big protein meals soon as after gym, so will see next week wen I go to train that muscle again if there has been any significant improvements and strength gains from the week before which are more noticeable than the steady gains I've been getting from just the test and tren enanthate esters


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Keep going mate, interested in how it works for you


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Clubber Lang said:


> thought the only tren AP made was Hex at 76.2mg/ml ?
> 
> is the product you mention on their website? I cant be ****d to look myself ha


76.2mg per 1.5ml mate not 1ml.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> 76.2mg per 1.5ml mate not 1ml.


This is correct.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Spawn of Haney said:


> This is correct.


Course is it, im always right lol.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> 76.2mg per 1.5ml mate not 1ml.


lol, weak and too much oil.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2013)

Clubber Lang said:


> lol, weak and too much oil.


To much oil yes, weak... Hell no!


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

Just to update something - water retension has become alot less for some reason on face and body quite noticeably aswell!!! .... That's also with 600mg tren e a week plus 250mg sust a week ontop! Feels well looks like this tren s has somehow hardened up my body and physique more already! strength had also definitely rised on Wednesday back and shoulders session noticeably specialy on rear delts


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Spawn of Haney said:


> To much oil yes, weak... Hell no!


only 76.2mg in 1.5ml. Rather do 100mg stuff at 1ml


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

Clubber Lang said:


> only 76.2mg in 1.5ml. Rather do 100mg stuff at 1ml


But where you going to get 100mg/ml of fda approved tren which had been laboratory tested and it's results posted huh? lol


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Rav212 said:


> But where you going to get 100mg/ml of fda approved tren which had been laboratory tested and it's results posted huh? lol


why would the FDA test a veterinary drug, and why an unlicensed company like Alpha Pharma?

can you post up the results?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Clubber Lang said:


> only 76.2mg in 1.5ml. Rather do 100mg stuff at 1ml


100mg/ml tren susp?


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

Clubber Lang said:


> why would the FDA test a veterinary drug, and why an unlicensed company like Alpha Pharma?
> 
> can you post up the results?


It's India mate not England lol! Company's can pretty much do what they like if they got the money to pay the government! Product being fda approved shows the consumer it's been tried and tested and is legit! Giving customer satisfaction!

Yer let me find it again..


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

The lab results link to a source site

So can't post but if you type in androxine on Google images the 4th pic is of

The quality control results

Note; I'm not to sure if alpha is actually officially fda approved was confusing that with unigen over in Thailand!


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Rav212 said:


> The lab results link to a source site
> 
> So can't post but if you type in androxine on Google images the 4th pic is of
> 
> ...


i think neither are tbh mate. The tell tale sign is true pharma grade companies dont produce trenbolone, as its a vetenary drug, not for human use. Thats why companies like Schering etc dont make any form of tren.


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

Clubber Lang said:


> i think neither are tbh mate. The tell tale sign is true pharma grade companies dont produce trenbolone, as its a vetenary drug, not for human use. Thats why companies like Schering etc dont make any form of tren.


Unigen defiantly are they don't make tren tho 

Alpha is also sold in pharmacies in India and Thailand so it has to have some sort of testing and approval to be sold*in pharmacies you know what I mean


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Rav212 said:


> Unigen defiantly are they don't make tren tho
> 
> Alpha is also sold in pharmacies in India and Thailand so it has to have some sort of testing and approval to be sold*in pharmacies you know what I mean


Unigen could very well have a full pharma license then. I know Alpha is referred to as a posh UGL.


----------



## TrenMonster (Jul 5, 2013)

Rav212 said:


> Unigen defiantly are they don't make tren tho
> 
> Alpha is also sold in pharmacies in India and Thailand so it has to have some sort of testing and approval to be sold*in pharmacies you know what I mean


so are a lot of fakes, ive seen gaviscon in water sold as winny, if that can get passed them, what else can! lol


----------



## TrenMonster (Jul 5, 2013)

also this tren suspension, are you taking 1ml pwo? arnt they 2ml amps from alpha?


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

TrenMonster said:


> also this tren suspension, are you taking 1ml pwo? arnt they 2ml amps from alpha?


No mate it's 1ml amps! ... It's on the alpha website too, androxine


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

Update - okay I've done 6 jabs of this stuff now and I can now defiantly say it's fuc#ing potent stuff!! ... Bodyfat of waistline had dropped! Water retension on face and other parts has lowered, strength has increased!!! ... Still got another 4 jabs but yer I'm going to run another box straight after! I think it's a great addition to a ongoing current cycle when you feel at that point after weeks 12-14+ wen your gains are slowing down! This boosts them right back up! Another thing to note is the insane pumps and vascularity I'm getting wen shooting this pre workout and training! Will post update again on 10th jab


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Rav212 said:


> Update - okay I've done 6 jabs of this stuff now and I can now defiantly say it's fuc#ing potent stuff!! ... Bodyfat of waistline had dropped! Water retension on face and other parts has lowered, strength has increased!!! ... Still got another 4 jabs but yer I'm going to run another box straight after! I think it's a great addition to a ongoing current cycle when you feel at that point after weeks 12-14+ wen your gains are slowing down! This boosts them right back up! Another thing to note is the insane pumps and vascularity I'm getting wen shooting this pre workout and training! Will post update again on 10th jab


So it could just be the best steroid ever!


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

stone14 said:


> So it could just be the best steroid ever!


Lol Say that and get slated by all people lol! Nahhh!! .....

Standalone no it's not a good steroid obviously! just using tren suspension on its own, no that's not a good idea either. But using tren suspension amongst tren enanthate and using it on them heavy workout days during the week and right before gym, yes it's an excellent idea I say!! .... I would urge for a lot of you to try it on here as the responses I got in the begging about it was that hardly any1 has used it and that's not just ukm couldn't find any logs for it anywhere! So being the first to create a log for it I say yes its an amazing additional steroid!


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

Note- wouldn't urge you to try it if you've never tried tren before I guess. So be cautious newbies


----------



## TrenMonster (Jul 5, 2013)

can this water based be jabbed sub-q?


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

Why? Lol! .... The whole point is fast absorption to the muscle therefore intremuscular ideal right! Subq just slows it all down! It's pip free if your worried! With Orange 1"


----------



## TrenMonster (Jul 5, 2013)

Rav212 said:


> Why? Lol! .... The whole point is fast absorption to the muscle therefore intremuscular ideal right! Subq just slows it all down! It's pip free if your worried! With Orange 1"


im not worried im just using all my sites at the moment with a full barrel everytime


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Sounds great but way too expensive for me.


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

Defiantly expensive if running ed! but if only 3 times a week pre workout 10 Amps last you just over 3 weeks! ... Wish I could afford to run everyday with something like 400mg tren e in the background too.. Mmmmmmm lol


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Rav212 said:


> Defiantly expensive if running ed! but if only 3 times a week pre workout 10 Amps last you just over 3 weeks! ... Wish I could afford to run everyday with something like 400mg tren e in the background too.. Mmmmmmm lol


Appreciate you updating this thread on your experience and protocol. Would be interested in your end review. May choose to buy a few amps....debating between this and injectable var


----------



## Arc (Jan 17, 2013)

did you noticed any local site growth from tren?

being with no ester it act directly on the injectable muscle

i have good body form and don't want to deform it (having big arm or leg with a small body)


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

Arc said:


> did you noticed any local site growth from tren?
> 
> being with no ester it act directly on the injectable muscle
> 
> i have good body form and don't want to deform it (having big arm or leg with a small body)


Lol no mate no site growth from injection!! We'll check my quads again at the end of the box but no I doubt it


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

If used alone just as a pre workout 3 x per week do you think it would still shut you down?


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

BettySwallocks said:


> If used alone just as a pre workout 3 x per week do you think it would still shut you down?


Don't know mate I'm not a doc but I'm sure alot of boys here would say yes!

Anyway I wouldn't advise using it as a standalone cycle only 3x per week... wouldn't get high enough peak blood plasma levels and levels will be going up and down like mad! If using alone id go for everyday to get best benifits! or do like me and inject some tren enanthate once a week so you've got tren backed up in the system if only using 3x per week! e.g jab 400mg tren e a week and them do 3 shots of tren suspension during the week pre workout! That way u got more stable blood levels and peak levels right on and before training time!


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

Final update - well this stuff is so good it made strength increase so fast I know have a torn chest muscle lol! ... Some of you may of read my other thread here about getting this injury, and I bet it's because this threw my strength up so bloody quick lol! Went Upto benching 180kg for 4/5 reps whilst on this prior was about 170kg for 5 reps ! So not bad for 3 weeks! Anyway body changes are extremely lean gains! Size put on and waistline shrunk! I did however go even stricter on diet whilst on this lol! Specialy on jab days where at night I'd only have about 20 /30 g carbs but about 100g + protein in the meal before bed!

Defiantly worth a try people I rate it 10/10 for the way I used it !


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

6 boxes u lucky ba5tard! Does reading this thread not make u want to start banishing them in now lol


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

6 boxes u lucky ba5tard! Does reading this thread not make u want to start banishing them in now lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2013)

Rav212 said:


> 6 boxes u lucky ba5tard! Does reading this thread not make u want to start banishing them in now lol


I think he should share personally lol.


----------



## TheProShoM44 (Aug 8, 2013)

My mate has been using it for last 6 weeks, very strong stuff. he's using just 3ml a week along with 3ml test 400 and 5x10mg rexobol a day and looks ripped on it.

Same thing when jabbing, tren cough etc. Best stick it in quad, glute, lats and delts only. Avoid traps as it can irritate the nerve and put you on ur **** lol


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

It is top stuff and defiantly gets you looking more ripped! obviously not if you already got a belly but you know

What I mean! Makes them pre existing veins thickerrrrrr!!!!


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

Rav212 said:


> It is top stuff and defiantly gets you looking more ripped! obviously not if you already got a belly but you know
> 
> What I mean! Makes them pre existing veins thickerrrrrr!!!!


awesome review mate! could be something to add to my to do this, how do you think it would be for short cycles in place of ace, say low dose test tbol and androxine for 20-30 days? did you find sleep hard on the days you shot it?


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

GMO said:


> awesome review mate! could be something to add to my to do this, how do you think it would be for short cycles in place of ace, say low dose test tbol and androxine for 20-30 days? did you find sleep hard on the days you shot it?


No had no issued with sleep mate, I'd run tren e in the background if I was you tho otherwise jab androxine ed if you can afford that!


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

Rav212 said:


> No had no issued with sleep mate, I'd run tren e in the background if I was you tho otherwise jab androxine ed if you can afford that!


i love the tren a and tbol combo so thinking a ml of androxine (maybe even 0.5ml) ed with 50-70mg tbol for short cycle later this year as ive promised myself il stop off the stronger stuff till my backs 100% again and got my training is back on track. primo and var till further notice lol.


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

GMO said:


> i love the tren a and tbol combo so thinking a ml of androxine (maybe even 0.5ml) ed with 50-70mg tbol for short cycle later this year as ive promised myself il stop off the stronger stuff till my backs 100% again and got my training is back on track. primo and var till further notice lol.


How you finding primo and var? What primo you using?


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

MonstaMuscle said:


> How you finding primo and var? What primo you using?


Ive not started yet mate, im looking at anabolic nations primo 250 as it works out much cheaper and lower volume injects, , thinking of staying on trt dose of test 750 primo and 50-75 var for 10 weeks.

should be starting at end of this month mate, il let you know how it goes.


----------



## Dumiflorinul (Jul 24, 2012)

Just come my ampules Androxine ,I wil run every day 0.5mg tren suspension for 10 weeks with 300mg test per week,and 400mg of primo and some anabol for first 4 weeks 30mg per week.


----------



## piet piel (Jan 28, 2014)

i have tried alpha p anidroxine and its good stuff 3 times a week

and lost alot of body fat only thing its a painfull injection the day after

but pre workout its wow , focus is great , its good everyday i can see someting

changing


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm currently running it pre workout and personally think its not worth the cash.

All its doing up to now is making me breathe very heavy in between sets.

No focus, aggression or anything along those lines.


----------



## Fuzz Lightyear (Sep 20, 2014)

Clubber Lang said:


> lol, weak and too much oil.


It's 76.2mg for a reason mate, all the UG labs that CLAIM to hold 100mg/ml probarbly run around 40mg-50mg/ml realistically but whack 100 on the tin and it's gonna sell right? AP Parabolin is 76.2mg because by the time the trenbolone has been fully absorbed and filtered through the 76.2mg ends up as a straight 50mg. That's how much research AP put into it's products! FACT

The extra half a ml of oil provarbly saves a hell of a lot of pip lol


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Fuzz Lightyear said:


> It's 76.2mg for a reason mate, all the UG labs that CLAIM to hold 100mg/ml probarbly run around 40mg-50mg/ml realistically but whack 100 on the tin and it's gonna sell right? AP Parabolin is 76.2mg because by the time the trenbolone has been fully absorbed and filtered through the 76.2mg ends up as a straight 50mg. That's how much research AP put into it's products! FACT
> 
> The extra half a ml of oil provarbly saves a hell of a lot of pip lol


 :thumbup1:


----------



## Mady27 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thank u for the info you sharing but I need to some question to be answered please ???? Do u inject androxine locally or in the gluts and what's the perfect dose if u just have only 2 boxes 20 ampules daily or eod or twice a week and do u use insulin pin or normal syringe please I hope any one can answer these question


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2015)

Spawn of Haney said:


> I'm currently running it pre workout and personally think its not worth the cash.
> 
> All its doing up to now is making me breathe very heavy in between sets.
> 
> No focus, aggression or anything along those lines.


How wrong was I, hasty post this because 2 weeks in I felt like Zeus lol.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Spawn of Haney said:


> How wrong was I, hasty post this because 2 weeks in I felt like Zeus lol.


Yep... It's the 4th jab for me bud when everything is awesome...Love this stuff


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Can't wait to run this in around 2 weeks..lol got 8 boxes of the stuff :thumb:


----------



## nervje (Mar 23, 2015)

Im having 20 amps of this..

shooting 500mg test e 100mg tren ace eod and using clen until i get the shakes (got myself some underdosed clen so no shakes until 12 tabs ('240' mcg), and on the days i dont shoot the ace i will use the androxine as pre workout..

Diet is on point atm, 3 meals before training (always 50g oats, and either 15 egg whites or 250g - 300g of meat to get 30g carbs and around 65 to 90g protein per meal).

Then one hour before workout the androxine eod. After workout, again 2 meals with oats, and then at night only protein meals anymore. Lets see where this is heading...

First injected it today and i didnt feel alot except some pip in quad now lol

BTW., any of you tasted it? Taste that last bit that stays in the syringe after the injection, is it spicy as f**k too?


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

used androxine for ages for pre workout, think my body got used to it, as it did naff all after using for 6 months, then went onto mtren and test base, just tried 100mcg of androlics oxys pre workout and felt friggin god like


----------



## nervje (Mar 23, 2015)

I dont use it to boost my workouts, thats just a lil extra for me, but i actually use it to get those extra 150-200 mg tren per week lol


----------

